# Size



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

From what I've seen, most fursonas seem to be based on typical human size.
I had thought that fursonas would follow the size of the animal, like in Zootopia.
Are there any tiny fursonas or huge ones? Like mice and dragons.
Or at least like Finnick from Zootopia.
How tall is your fursona?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

my sona is literally just me...so 5'2....tiny dragon. I should make more tiny characters...


----------



## Norros (Jun 22, 2017)

175 cm, like me


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 22, 2017)

Mines kinda small. He spends a lot of time riding around in his friends backpack, eating his cookies. xD


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 22, 2017)

My fursona and most of my characters are the same size as the species they are (unless they're a monster or made up species, then they tend to go big).


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 22, 2017)

5'10" like me, though I plan on making giant characters in the future. Around 15m average.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

5'11"
Though I did commission a Zootopia-style picture recently. In that universe he would probably be just a little bit smaller, like around 4'9" maybe.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 23, 2017)

My 'sona is 5'7", not counting horns or ears. Which is about 3 inches taller than me. Tried to take into account a height difference in digitgrade legs and slight proportional variations.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Mine is my height  5'4, a smol femboy.

I met an artist who has a rat sized fursona though, haha! Quite cute...its funny and creative because she draws kinky stuff with tiny accessories like string or glue or paperclips, lol


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Mines kinda small. He spends a lot of time riding around in his friends backpack, eating his cookies. xD


i need to draw that lol


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i need to draw that lol


If you do, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2017)

I do half-assed scaling. Everything is proportional with the exception of impractically smaller sized furs like rodents etc. They get the "little person" treatment so they can still interact with the world in a practical sense without needing little keyboards or doorknobs or other stuff. Larger furs like mammoths and T-Rexes don't get any such special size alteration like the tiny furs. They are too big and need novelty-sized shoes and cars to compensate.

For some reason big furs trying to exist in a regular sized world breaks immersion for me much less than smaller furs existing in a parallel smaller world that coexists side-by-side with the larger regular-sized world. Is that strange?

All I know is the little tiny rodent-city in Zootopia was the most unpleasant part of the movie for me. I was disgusted by their gross little world.


----------



## DarithePomsky (Jun 25, 2017)

My Fursona is around 4'9 and 5'0 even though I'm 5'3 IRL; I just really love small cute fursonas


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

My fursonas are complicated  In their feral form they are the typical animal size they are supposed to be, Renly a manokit being 4'-ish and Casey being regular mountain goat size. In their anthro/humanoid form tho they are my exact height, 5' 5" tall.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 1, 2017)

My exact height of 5'8".


Spoiler: Reference sheet











 
Truth be told, an anthro's height will depend greatly on the conventions of the setting you're going for. A very human-centric setting (especially one where the anthros were previously human) tends to favour roughly human-sized anthros for ease of reference, while Zootopia is more the kind of setting where each species of anthro is intentionally as close to their feral counterparts in size as possible for plot purposes (Zootopia would have been quite different had Judy been a Flemish Giant instead of a jackrabbit). Sometimes there's some overlap, such as in _After the Bomb_ or the _Savage Species_ supplement of D&D v3.5, but it's not a common occurrence.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 1, 2017)

He's 5'8" much like myself


----------



## Morning Robin (Jul 1, 2017)

I like the idea of smaller animals fitting into society as "little people", as someone who stands at 4'11. The main reason why I chose a small animal as a fursona was because I intend to suit up at conventions, and I would feel ridiculous as an apex predator or large herbivore. Not that I want to body shame anyone, though. It's just my take on it.

And yes, Mo is 4'11 like myself. She's a petite lady.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 2, 2017)

It seems like people generally base their fursona after themselves (mine's only 5' like me), but I know of at least a few who range in scale! Hida is a good example of a very small dragon <3


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 2, 2017)

Bird dude is 5'5''


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2017)

My characters tend to be pretty tall. My fursona is 5'11, while one of my other characters is 7'7 because of her massive antlers.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 2, 2017)

Although I play along with idea that my character is actually the size of the fly of the species I based it on, my 'sona is actually a ~7 ft ancient lab experiment.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 2, 2017)

Most of my OCs tend to be pretty human size, but I do tend to think of my 'sona as being pretty short. I mean, not as short as a dog standing on it's hind legs or anything... but pretty short.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

Six Feet, sir. My other chars vary in heights usually shorter than my main, especially if they're rats. But otherwise, they're all in relation to eachother.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 14, 2017)

Both my fursonas are taller than your average human, maybe 6'10-7'2. I wanted to think of them as bigger, stronger, and faster than humans as human villagers are their favorite food.


----------



## PinkBunBunny (Jul 21, 2017)

2'9, I based it kinda on zootopia sizing, I think it suits her better cause I think she would look weird being regular human size


----------



## DapperWolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Roughly the size of a gray wolf when resting on all fours.


----------



## LemonTea (Jul 26, 2017)

Brownie is a very small goat. So in the zootopia world he would be so tiny!


----------

